# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Arrest warrants issued for 6 Baltimore cops on manslaughter charges

## tangent4ronpaul

Freddie Grey case.  Also that he was arrested without probable cause.

-t

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## otherone

The system works.

----------


## donnay

*BREAKING NEWS - Freddie Gray's death WAS homicide: Baltimore State Attorney says victim was illegally arrested and ALL six officers will face charges ranging from murder to assault*

By Mia De Graaf
1 Mat 2015

The State's Attorney has concluded Freddie Gray's death was a homicide, and there is probable cause to file criminal charges.

A warrant has been issued for the arrest of the six officers who 'illegally' detained the 25-year-old on April 12 for the lawful possession of a knife, not a switchblade as cops previously reported.

According to the state prosecutor Marilyn Mosby, Gray sustained his fatal neck injury by being shackled in the back of the police van without a seatbelt - a move that violated the police rules of conduct.

In an astonishing revelation, Mosby said the blade for which Gray was arrested was not found until after he was detained.

The officers face charges including murder, manslaughter and assault.

*Continued...*

----------


## JK/SEA

i don't see 'inciting a riot' on the charges.

----------


## presence

Burn CVS for justice?

----------


## AuH20

How many black officers among the 6? This is gunna get good.

----------


## otherone

> Burn CVS for justice?


It's called "democracy".

----------


## AuH20

> Burn CVS for justice?


The CVS deserved it.

----------


## euphemia

I guess we'll see what happens. There is no telling how far the corruption goes.

----------


## nayjevin

> Burn CVS for justice?


No do that for the insurance.

Or because you are KKK and want to make blacks look bad.

Or because you are a professional agent provocateur for CIA/FBI/CNN.

Or because you work for Rent-A-Ruckus

----------


## jbauer

> The CVS deserved it.


I heard the CVS had its hand up.

----------


## AuH20

> I heard the CVS had its hand up.


The CVS sells discriminatory products. It had to go. Promotion of the white power structure under the guise of a general pharmaceutical chain wasn't going to fool the more erudite of us. I always got a queasy feeling in their stores and now I know why. Who keeps the curl activator products all the way on the aisle 12? What type of depraved sicko does that?

----------


## donnay

Uh oh...chink in the Armour.

*Revealed: How State's Attorney who will decide on Freddie Gray death charges took campaign cash from dead man's family lawyer - and now civil rights defender is 'running interference for her'*

----------


## jbauer

So whats the deal then.  They handcuffed and shackled him, threw him in the back of a van and drove around without him restrained?  I though there was another person in the back in their own "cell"?

Did the cops swerve back and forth smacking him up against the walls or something?

----------


## Elias Graves

Nothing worse than a dirty cop.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Whatever comes from this, the system itself is still broken.

----------


## JK/SEA

> So whats the deal then.  They handcuffed and shackled him, threw him in the back of a van and drove around without him restrained?  I though there was another person in the back in their own "cell"?
> 
> Did the cops swerve back and forth smacking him up against the walls or something?



thats one theory.

they also made a few stops to make some 'adjustments' in back.

just the driver is charged with 2nd degree 'nickle' ride homicide....

----------


## BUTSRSLY

> No do that for the insurance.
> 
> Or because you are KKK and want to make blacks look bad.
> 
> Or because you are a professional agent provocateur for CIA/FBI/CNN.
> 
> Or because you work for Rent-A-Ruckus


I ADMIRE YOUR ABILITY TO DEMONSTRATE MENTAL INSTABILITY IN SO FEW WORDS

----------


## Elias Graves

That guy's neck was broken before they ever threw him on the van. Find out which cop had the knee to the throat. There's your perp.

----------


## JK/SEA

> I ADMIRE YOUR ABILITY TO DEMONSTRATE MENTAL INSTABILITY IN SO FEW WORDS



well, some people get OCD over different things. Harmless, really.

----------


## nayjevin

> I ADMIRE YOUR ABILITY TO DEMONSTRATE MENTAL INSTABILITY IN SO FEW WORDS


Yeah I forgot to mention that by far the most likely scenario is the obvious one - that the pharmacy was burned down for the drugs.  Of course color has nothing to do with addiction.

We need to get used to the new paradigm, where social media alerts criminals to opportunities for looting the streets such as these protests.

----------


## Kilrain

The lovely people over at Policeone must be going ape$#@! about now. Too bad they restricted viewing comments there, I would love to read them.

----------


## AuH20

> Yeah I forgot to mention that by far the most likely scenario is the obvious one - that the pharmacy was burned down for the drugs.  Of course color has nothing to do with addiction.
> 
> We need to get used to the new paradigm, where social media alerts criminals to opportunities for looting the streets such as these protests.


What about the liquor stores and the sneaker store?



It looks like a hurricane of sneaker aficionados ransacked the place.

----------


## AuH20

> The lovely people over at Policeone must be going ape$#@! about now. Too bad they restricted viewing comments there, I would love to read them.


They are lost.  They are as irrational as the black folks that defended OJ Simpson. I wish the world wasn't so group centric.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Yeah I forgot to mention that by far the most likely scenario is the obvious one - that the pharmacy was burned down for the drugs.  Of course color has nothing to do with addiction.
> 
> We need to get used to the new paradigm, where social media alerts criminals to opportunities for looting the streets such as these protests.


a better idea would be getting cops to stop inciting these things.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Whatever comes from this, the system itself is still broken.


I don't believe that.  I believe that everything is going according to plan.

What just happened?

In the minds of the rioters, victory and vindication.  No public shaming for rioting really.

It's very clever.  

Problem, reaction, solution.

----------


## otherone

> _They_ are lost.  _They_ are as irrational as_ the black folks_ that defended OJ Simpson._ I wish the world wasn't so group centric._


Wow.  Irony.

----------


## AuH20

> Wow.  Irony.


OJ wasn't a black hero taking it to the Man?

----------


## otherone

> OJ wasn't a black hero taking it to the Man?


Your third sentence contradicted the first two.

----------


## AuH20

> Your third sentence contradicted the first two.


How? People in tightly guarded groups typically defend the abhorrent behavior of those in their group. Police One is no different than any other insular group seemingly above reproach. The excuses will roll for Gray's misfortune just the like excuses flow like water for the arson.

----------


## Root

Folks, don't worry.  There's plenty of time for the "Just-us" department to take care of these 6 cops.  

If I were a betting man, I'd wager not one of them does more than 5 years.

----------


## jonhowe

> What about the liquor stores and the sneaker store?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a hurricane of sneaker aficionados ransacked the place.


What does this have to do with the murder of Freddie Gray? People are not looting because of Freddie Gray's death, they are just using it as cover as they would any other major event. Let's get back to the topic of the thread, his murder. 

I saw an article on the daily mail (so, grain of salt taken) that there are NO bolts on the inside of the police van Freddie Gray was in. Nothing protruding for him to hit his head on. Which almost implies it did NOT happen inside the van. So a cop must have physically done it.

----------


## wizardwatson

> What does this have to do with the murder of Freddie Gray? People are not looting because of Freddie Gray's death, they are just using it as cover as they would any other major event. Let's get back to the topic of the thread, his murder. 
> 
> I saw an article on the daily mail (so, grain of salt taken) that there are NO bolts on the inside of the police van Freddie Gray was in. Nothing protruding for him to hit his head on. Which almost implies it did NOT happen inside the van. So a cop must have physically done it.


I don't know why so many of you have this backwards.  Maybe a lot of you need to go back and research 9/11 a little bit.

The looters are just looters.  Dime a dozen.  They aren't "using his death as cover".  The people who orchestrated this are using Freddie's death (if it wasn't planned as well) and the incitation of a riot using the media, as a cover to achieve their goals.  The looters are patsy's and so are the cops.  There is obviously an agenda, when the coverage is so myopic on this stuff, "thug" is the new N-Word, Baltimore mayor is closely related to Obama's police federalization efforts, Al Sharpton calling for federalization.  

I ask again RPF:  Is it time to get our tinfoil hats out of the closet yet?  Or are we going to continue saying this is about "morals" and a "broken system"?

----------


## VIDEODROME

> What about the liquor stores and the sneaker store?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a hurricane of sneaker aficionados ransacked the place.


What the $#@! is with people and these shoes?

----------


## otherone

> Folks, don't worry.  There's plenty of time for the "Just-us" department to take care of these 6 cops.  
> 
> If I were a betting man, I'd wager not one of them does more than 5 years.


Justice will be served if the institutionalized culture within the LE community of violating the individual rights of the accused is made PUBLIC.

----------


## 69360

I think they indicted the cops to keep the city from going up in flames. They kick the can a few years down the road and give the cops a slap on the wrist. That's how these things have gone lately.

----------


## phill4paul

> Folks, don't worry.  There's plenty of time for the "Just-us" department to take care of these 6 cops.  
> 
> If I were a betting man, I'd wager not one of them does more than 5 years.


 _If_ it gets past a grand jury.

----------


## AuH20

> What the $#@! is with people and these shoes?


Literal slaves to fashion? Phil Knight hit the jackpot when the swoosh vent viral in the urban communities. They could sell Nike sneakers made from cardboard and roofing asphalt & I speculate that the lines would still be out the door.

----------


## wizardwatson

> What the $#@! is with people and these shoes?


Ebay.  I know you guys have trouble with economics around here, but things have value.  You can sell these things for cash very easily when they are new.

I don't think we have to consult Human Action to figure out that if someone can walk into an unguarded store with 100 other peopel and essentially stuff money into a garbage bag in seconds with minimal risk of repurcussions, and they're broke, what they're going to do.

----------


## jonhowe

> I don't know why so many of you have this backwards.  Maybe a lot of you need to go back and research 9/11 a little bit.
> 
> The looters are just looters.  Dime a dozen.  They aren't "using his death as cover".  The people who orchestrated this are using Freddie's death (if it wasn't planned as well) and the incitation of a riot using the media, as a cover to achieve their goals.  The looters are patsy's and so are the cops.  There is obviously an agenda, when the coverage is so myopic on this stuff, "thug" is the new N-Word, Baltimore mayor is closely related to Obama's police federalization efforts, Al Sharpton calling for federalization.  
> 
> I ask again RPF:  Is it time to get our tinfoil hats out of the closet yet?  Or are we going to continue saying this is about "morals" and a "broken system"?


I've gotten to the point where I can't tell if this is satire or not.

----------


## wizardwatson

> I've gotten to the point where I can't tell if this is satire or not.


My point is everyone around here seems to be focusing on the mindset of the looter, like it's some big mystery and they have some "incorrect moral and political view of the world".  They are pawns.  The cops are pawns.  This "situation" is being used by people who have a "real" agenda.

So while we're playing the left-right/cops vs. blacks game, the real enemy is laughing their ass off.

This is basic stuff people on this forum used to grasp immediately.  We've been playing election politics for so many years we've forgotten.  Maybe that's why you can't tell if I'm serious.

----------


## AuH20

> What the $#@! is with people and these shoes?


The next time a riot starts. Do not mobilize the authorities. Contact the regional Nike distributor and ask for large portions of their inventory. Load up a few C-130s and airdrop the footwear on the rampaging rioters. The city is saved and everyone looks good doing it.

----------


## phill4paul

> Literal slaves to fashion? Phil Knight hit the jackpot when the swoosh vent viral in the urban communities. They could sell Nike sneakers made from cardboard and roofing asphalt & I speculate that the lines would still be out the door.

----------


## AuH20

> 


I still don't know how those got past the development stage and over the eyes of the legal department? Shackles?

----------


## presence

> What the $#@! is with people and these shoes?





> They could  sell Nike sneakers made from cardboard and roofing asphalt & I  speculate that the lines would still be out the door.




Nike "foamposites"; glorified crocks are selling for $350/pair on ebay.

----------


## phill4paul

> I still don't know how those got past the development stage and over the eyes of the legal department? Shackles?


  No idea. Seems more like social comment art to me.

----------


## SeanTX

> The lovely people over at Policeone must be going ape$#@! about now. Too bad they restricted viewing comments there, I would love to read them.


Check out ARFCOM general discussion and you can see postings from cops similar to what is at PoliceOne.  Now all the LEOs there are hoping for a massive "blue flu" outbreak so the city can burn. 

One minute they are criticizing the "thugs" for burning things because they didn't get their way; the next minute they want the city to burn because their "brother" officers didn't get their way. 

Yeah, they really want to "protect and serve." The police really are just a very organized mafia-type protection racket.

----------


## dannno

> Literal slaves to fashion? Phil Knight hit the jackpot when the swoosh vent viral in the urban communities. They could sell Nike sneakers made from cardboard and roofing asphalt & I speculate that the lines would still be out the door.





> Mama said I wouldn't leave the womb without a Yankee and some new kicks


-El-P

----------


## twomp

Good News!

----------


## phill4paul

> Nike "foamposites"; glorified crocks are selling for $350/pair on ebay.


  Lol. I love my crocs for around the house, like slippers, but they cost less than $20.

----------


## AuH20

> Check out ARFCOM general discussion and you can see postings from cops similar to what is at PoliceOne.  Now all the LEOs there are hoping for a massive "blue flu" outbreak so the city can burn. 
> 
> One minute they are criticizing the "thugs" for burning things because they didn't get their way; the next minute they want the city to burn because their "brother" officers didn't get their way. 
> 
> Yeah, they really want to "protect and serve." The police really are just a very organized mafia-type protection racket.


Can their contracts be broken after the city burns?

----------


## brandon

Powerful stuff... not often that police are held accountable. Hope they all get max sentences.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Powerful stuff... not often that police are held accountable. Hope they all get max sentences.


Have you gotten the maximum sentence for everything you've done?  I haven't.

Feels good I guess to satisfy our bloodlust for revenge on the low-hanging fruit, while our government kills completely INNOCENT people daily with impunity.  How great that they orchestrate these circuses to accomplish their objectives and at the same time keep our bloodlust focused on patsies instead of them.

----------


## JK/SEA

> My point is everyone around here seems to be focusing on the mindset of the looter, like it's some big mystery and they have some "incorrect moral and political view of the world".  They are pawns.  The cops are pawns.  This "situation" is being used by people who have a "real" agenda.
> 
> So while we're playing the left-right/cops vs. blacks game, the real enemy is laughing their ass off.
> 
> This is basic stuff people on this forum used to grasp immediately.  We've been playing election politics for so many years we've forgotten.  Maybe that's why you can't tell if I'm serious.



well...on the bright side, it looks like, from the outside, that THE cops are now the focus of the ongoing Police State...works for me...for now...

----------


## Anti Federalist

Squeaky wheel gets the greasing.

----------


## Pericles

> I think they indicted the cops to keep the city from going up in flames. They kick the can a few years down the road and give the cops a slap on the wrist. That's how these things have gone lately.


Best expressed elsewhere as "ritual sacrifice of inbred sheepdogs".

----------


## Anti Federalist

Yes, yes they are.




> Check out ARFCOM general discussion and you can see postings from cops similar to what is at PoliceOne.  Now all the LEOs there are hoping for a massive "blue flu" outbreak so the city can burn. 
> 
> One minute they are criticizing the "thugs" for burning things because they didn't get their way; the next minute they want the city to burn because their "brother" officers didn't get their way. 
> 
> Yeah, they really want to "protect and serve." The police really are just a very organized mafia-type protection racket.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Yes, yes they are.




> Check out ARFCOM general discussion and you can see postings from cops similar to what is at PoliceOne.  Now all the LEOs there are hoping for a massive "blue flu" outbreak so the city can burn. 
> 
> One minute they are criticizing the "thugs" for burning things because they didn't get their way; the next minute they want the city to burn because their "brother" officers didn't get their way. 
> 
> Yeah, they really want to "protect and serve." The police really are just a very organized mafia-type protection racket.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Some ugly ass shoes in this thread.

----------


## otherone

> Some ugly ass shoes in this thread.

----------


## EBounding



----------


## pcosmar

> a railroading by a corrupt thuggish DA.


I expect it is nothing but a calculated response to very righteous anger. It is a media show for the population.. (see, we are doing something)

There will be little or no actual prosecution. and if  there are any convictions (doubts) they will be minimal.

----------


## JK/SEA

i suppose we shall see... if this slows down the police state machine ...

----------


## Schifference

If I was involved in a crime and one of my partners in crime pulled the trigger and murdered someone or the driver of the getaway vehicle ran over an innocent pedestrian, would everyone involved in the crime be charged with murder or only the person that pulled the trigger or only the driver?

----------


## phill4paul

> [CENTER] 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Allen Bullock, the 18-year-old seen in photos smashing in a police car with a traffic cone, turned himself in after being encouraged by his parents. But now he is being held on 
> 
> ...


  This is what I was referring to earlier. I'll be interested to see what the cops bail is set at. The maximum on the charge the one cop faces, second degree murder, only carries 30 yrs. in Maryland I believe.

----------


## phill4paul

> If I was involved in a crime and one of my partners in crime pulled the trigger and murdered someone or the driver of the getaway vehicle ran over an innocent pedestrian, would everyone involved in the crime be charged with murder or only the person that pulled the trigger or only the driver?


  Depends on where you live. In some states, _yes_, you would.

----------


## DFF

Looks like the mayor's using these cops as sacrificial lambs and hanging them out to dry in order to pacify the "youths" and prevent more riots.
I bet though when the facts come out in trial, they'll be acquitted just like Darren Wilson.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Looks like the mayor's using these cops as sacrificial lambs and hanging them out to dry in order to pacify the "youths" and prevent more riots.
> I bet though when the facts come out in trial, they'll be acquitted just like Darren Wilson.



how?...evidence is overwhelming.

----------


## 69360

> Some ugly ass shoes in this thread.


Buy New Balance. Made in the USA here in Maine. Mine are normal looking and comfortable.




> Looks like the mayor's using these cops as sacrificial lambs and hanging them out to dry in order to pacify the "youths" and prevent more riots.
> I bet though when the facts come out in trial, they'll be acquitted just like Darren Wilson.


Of course they are. Haven't you noticed a pattern in these events yet?

----------


## Dr.3D

So what happened to the "he did it to himself" story?

Perhaps that left a certain problem with the "demonstrators" not being "given justice".... so... the story had to change to six cops being charged?

----------


## DFF

> how?...evidence is overwhelming.


You thought Darren Wilson and George Zimmerman were both guilty as well, and we see how that turned out.

----------


## brandon

> So what happened to the "he did it to himself" story?


It was wrong. It was just based on the twisted words of another guy that was arrested around the same time.  He then later recanted it and said they took him out of context. It was never an official story or report. Just the media going nuts.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> Check out ARFCOM general discussion and you can see postings from cops similar to what is at PoliceOne.  Now all the LEOs there are hoping for a massive "blue flu" outbreak so the city can burn. 
> 
> One minute they are criticizing the "thugs" for burning things because they didn't get their way; the next minute they want the city to burn because their "brother" officers didn't get their way. 
> 
> Yeah, they really want to "protect and serve." The police really are just a very organized mafia-type protection racket.


You mean all those good cops?

----------


## charrob

> It was wrong. It was just based on the twisted words of another guy that was arrested around the same time.  He then later recanted it and said they took him out of context. It was never an official story or report. Just the media going nuts.


I think it was actually part of the official police report:  "He tells WJZ hes angry about *an internal police report published in The Washington Post*.
And they trying to make it seem like I told them that, I made it like Freddie Gray did that to hisself (sic), Allen said. Why the [expletive] would he do that to hisself (sic)?"

----------


## AuH20

> You thought Darren Wilson and George Zimmerman were both guilty as well, and we see how that turned out.


But this looks like a completely different animal. Let's be serious here. I know you're probably tired of the repetitive 'Boy who cried wolf' routine that the media uses to push an agenda of intimidation but we can't ignore that his spinal cord was severed. It would have to be an extremely unusual set of circumstances to clear the names of these cops.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> What the $#@! is with people and these shoes?


Deez Shooooooooozes!!



lol

----------


## presence



----------


## Jamesiv1

Thuggers gonna thug.

Don't thug me, Bro!!

Let's go get our thug on!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The eight misdemeanor charges Bullock face are his first as an adult, *with rioting carrying a maximum of life in prison.*


Good to know, the next time a protest gets called a "riot" by the cops.

----------


## DFF

> we can't ignore that his spinal cord was severed. It would have to be an extremely unusual set of circumstances to clear the names of these cops.


For this to happen it would take some Bane-type $#@! from po po:



...which is why I'm skeptical. And when I read things like Gray had spinal surgery a week before the kwap's allegedly murdered him, then I become even more skeptical.

----------


## CCTelander

> Good to know, the next time a protest gets called a "riot" by the cops.



That would be, what, the very next protest they don't approve of? Just sayin' is all.

----------


## UWDude

> a railroading by a corrupt thuggish DA.


good news for you and your stromfront buddies....

three of the cops are black, including the woman, and the one charged with second degree murder.

They will go to where black people belong, prison.  Amirite, or amirite?

----------


## DFF

Just listened to the guy in the interview who was in the van with Mr. Gray.
Based on this alone, one would be led to believe those kwaps really, really $#@!ed him up bad.
...and maybe they did? We will see as more evidence becomes available.

----------


## Slave Mentality

His larynx was crushed too.  How the hell can that happen unless someone $#@!s you up?

----------


## UWDude

> His larynx was crushed too.  How the hell can that happen unless someone $#@!s you up?


He probably was slamming his throat on the bolt inside the van, you know, to get excessive force charges against the police, as AuH20 has surmised...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> For this to happen it would take some Bane-type $#@! from po po:
> 
> 
> 
> ...which is why I'm skeptical. And when I read things like Gray had spinal surgery a week before the kwap's allegedly murdered him, then I become even more skeptical.


If he had just had some kind of spinal surgery, then it's likely that it would _not_ take “some Bane-type $#@!” for that to happen.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That would be, what, the very next protest they don't approve of? Just sayin' is all.


On the nosey!

----------


## phill4paul

> For this to happen it would take some Bane-type $#@! from po po:
> 
> 
> 
> ...which is why I'm skeptical. And when I read things like Gray had spinal surgery a week before the kwap's allegedly murdered him, then I become even more skeptical.


  Catch up. He didn't  just have spinal surgery. It was speculation designed to incite that didn't pan out under scrutiny.

----------


## fr33

Prediction: They'll be found not guilty and more looting and riots against innocent 3rd parties will happen afterwards.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> His larynx was crushed too.  How the hell can that happen unless someone $#@!s you up?





> He probably was slamming his throat on the bolt inside the van, you know, to get excessive force charges against the police, as AuH20 has surmised...




Yeah, I'm going to the Home Depot this weekend.  I'm going to tip over a refrigerator and then smash my own skull.  I'm then going to lie on the ground and say the unsecured refrigerator fell on my head.  How many millions can I collect?

----------


## Schifference

> Yeah, I'm going to the Home Depot this weekend.  I'm going to tip over a refrigerator and then smash my own skull.  I'm then going to lie on the ground and say the unsecured refrigerator fell on my head.  How many millions can I collect?


That will only work if you are black & it is a white refrigerator.

----------


## presence

CNN Interview with "2nd van passenger"

http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/01/us/fre...an-second-man/

----------


## presence

Mosby is hardcore.   This bitch is gonna roast these 6 cops.

Her Press Report:

http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2015/05...-baltimore.cnn

----------


## Mach

Take it as prejudice all you want, but the interrogators are going to target the _black woman_ to be the main first flipper... they're going to give her a sweet gare-ohn-teed deal.

----------


## DFF

> Prediction: They'll be found not guilty and more looting and riots against innocent 3rd parties will happen afterwards.


This is my prediction as well.

Looking to the future, as more of these riots take place, I wonder what will happen when civilized American citizenry says "enough with the destruction" and then as a society, we cross the proverbial rubicon....and these nasty youths then get rounded up and placed in camps like Japanese Americans (unjustly) were during WW2? 

I'm sure the SJW's here will pitch a fit, and say this is too "extreme" and "unconstitutional" (which it would be)...but to these people, what do you suggest as an alternative?  Should we just sit back and do nothing while these idiots burn our beautiful cities to the ground?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Mosby is hardcore.   This bitch is gonna roast these 6 cops.
> 
> Her Press Report:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2015/05...-baltimore.cnn


Yikes. She sounds angry. Hope she means it and isn't just posturing.

----------


## Mach

> This is my prediction as well.
> 
> As more of these riots take place in the future, I wonder when in the the moment will occur that civilized American citizenry says "enough with the destruction" and we cross the proverbial rubicon....and these nasty youths get rounded up and placed in a camp like Japanese Americans (unjustly) were during WW2. 
> 
> Now I'm sure some here will say this is too "extreme"...but to those people, what do you suggest?  Should we just sit back and do nothing while these idiots burn our cities to the ground?


I don't give a $#@! how justified anyone feels, I have a business and they anyone comes smashing and looting, I'll start shooting.

Same with home and family...... priorities.

----------


## Qdog

This strikes me as a witch hunt, and a publicity stunt.  In a worst case scenario, we a looking at maybe 1-2 cops that would be culpable IMO.  They are making this into a circus for political gain.

----------


## Qdog

There seems to be an almost Pavlovian response by poor black communities to riot, loot and pillage on command for Al Sharpton.  Call me a conspiracy theorist, but some of this hysteria seems almost orchestrated, or manufactured.  There seems to be an agenda of pushing for the Federalization of Police departments.  If that happens, I predict that $#@! is going to get bad.  They are going to use fear, and race baiting to goad people into going for federalization and then we are gonna have the Police State times 911.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

QUOTE=Mach;5860030]
[/QUOTE]



Anybody notice their expressions, especially their eyes?  Rice and Miller almost seem to look defiant, especially the narrowed eyes of Rice and the piercing glare of Miller.  Nero and Porter are slightly looking down/away, almost with the tilted head guilt.  Even the mouths of Porter and White suggest some type of acknowledged guilt.  Not sure about Goodson.  Almost a blank stare.

Of course, that's my amateur and subjective interpretation of a snapshot in time.  Lots of things could be going on at that time.  Some people are contrite not because they feel guilt, but because they got caught.

You also can't underestimate the groupthink that takes over these situations.  There is often a ringleader setting the tone.  Who knows.

----------


## Mach

> There seems to be an almost Pavlovian response by poor black communities to riot, loot and pillage on command for Al Sharpton.  Call me a conspiracy theorist, but some of this hysteria seems almost orchestrated, or manufactured.  There seems to be an agenda of pushing for the Federalization of Police departments.  If that happens, I predict that $#@! is going to get bad.  They are going to use fear, and race baiting to goad people into going for federalization and then we are gonna have the Police State times 911.


Yes, it's _funny_, both sides (all sides really) think they are the ones getting over, but neither are (instant satisfaction), they're just feeding each other.... different goals but a  a destructive _State_ either way.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Wonder how the prosecutor plays this, especially since district attorneys need to keep a good relationship with the lice.  Wonder if they try the _bad apple prosecution_.  Maybe dig up dirt on all these characters, markedly distinguishing them from all the "good cops."  Maybe they take the ringleader approach, laying most of it on Rice.  Maybe they get the most insecure one to spill the beans on the other five.  Perhaps something else.  Crazy unfoldings.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> There seems to be an almost Pavlovian response by poor black communities to riot, loot and pillage on command for Al Sharpton.  Call me a conspiracy theorist, but some of this hysteria seems almost orchestrated, or manufactured.  There seems to be an agenda of pushing for the Federalization of Police departments.  If that happens, I predict that $#@! is going to get bad.  They are going to use fear, and race baiting to goad people into going for federalization and then we are gonna have the Police State times 911.


Pavlovian response in this forum too at the news of arrests.  Looks like manufactured appeasement syndrome.

There have been perhaps 40 murders by LE and some are far worse than the one supposedly triggering this riot.

Sharptons socialist tones, the soros connections to OWS, ferguson now this reek of social engineering.  If you are a sincere American with two halves of a brain and the left side works, you know the propensity for these kinds of mass manipulations is huge and are not going for it.

You know that a revolution is needed and that America is in no shape for any of those that are violent.  Deep down you know that millions of American soldiers died thinking they were doing it for something good, even tho they were lied to and used.  We all were.

There is something good at the heart of America.  It's constitution is basically Native American law.  Albeit watered down by loyalist sabotage then infiltration, but the profound concepts are right there behind a slightly cloudy veil of confusion and uncertainty of just how the good can be manifested from three nearly 250 year old social agreements.

How?  We start from the beginning at the Declaration of Independence and re know what was intended, and we do it as a group with absolute certainty based in logic and reason ignoring the rhetorical dialogue that has created the dysfunctional political situation we now have.

We start with the knowledge that free speech has a purpose and that purpose is abridged which is why we are where we are.  That purpose is to enable unity adequate to alter or abolish government destructive to our rights.

And that is very simply legal fact and constitutional intent which is our right to define.

Imagine Sharptons act towards federalism coinciding with Levines through this, serving big corporate interests.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...nment-solution

----------


## Mach

> Wonder how the prosecutor plays this, especially since district attorneys need to keep a good relationship with the lice.  Wonder if they try the _bad apple prosecution_.  Maybe dig up dirt on all these characters, markedly distinguishing them from all the "good cops."  Maybe they take the ringleader approach, laying most of it on Rice.  Maybe they get the most insecure one to spill the beans on the other five.  Perhaps something else.  Crazy unfoldings.


Mosby belongs to a multi-generational cop family.

It's all just public relations, she had no choice, the pressure was on.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Mosby belongs to a multi-generational cop family.
> 
> It's all just public relations, she had no choice, the pressure was on.


Ah, did not know that about Mosby.  But yeah, this quick action is something to quell the crowd, at least temporarily.  A lot could change, including a lot of the charges being dropped, reduced, etc.

----------


## Mach

All kinds of juice already flowing, Mosbys husband is a Councilman for Grays neighborhood, and the attorney representing the Gray family was Mosbys largest campaign contributor. 


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2...gray/26704265/




> Her electoral victory in the Democratic primary, over former state's attorney Gregg Bernstein, was a surprise to many. After the victory, she set up a transition committee that included Baltimore attorney William H. "Billy" Murphy, who is representing Gray's family. Murphy was among Mosby's largest campaign contributors last year, according to The Baltimore Sun. He donated $5,000 to her campaign. The Fraternal Order of Police (FOP) also donated to her campaign, the Sun reported.





> The local FOP lodge asked Mosby to appoint a special prosecutor because of her personal connection to Murphy and her marriage to Nick Mosby, the city councilman. In a letter, Gene Ryan, president of FOP Lodge 3, said he had "very deep concerns about the many conflicts of interest" in her office pursuing the case. "Most importantly, it is clear that your husband's political future will be directly impacted, for better or worse, by the outcome of your investigation."

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Need a source on the broken larynx.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Need a source on the broken larynx.



I know next to nothing about this case.  I'm guessing the autopsy has not been released.  The spin masters will have done their jobs by the time it comes out.  One of the most important pieces of information will be ignored, just as in the Brown case.

----------


## phill4paul

> This is what I was referring to earlier. I'll be interested to see what the cops bail is set at. The maximum on the charge the one cop faces, second degree murder, only carries 30 yrs. in Maryland I believe.


  Breaking a cop car window...$500,000.

 2nd Degree depraved heart murder....$350,000.




> All six police officers charged over the death of 25 year-old Freddie Gray have been released on bail, following a brief spell of detention at Baltimores central booking and intake centre.
> 
> Four officers, charged with felony crimes including second degree murder and manslaughter, each posted a $350,000 bail, while two others, charged with misdemeanours including second degree assault, posted $250,000. The bail amount and the officers ability to pay came in stark contrast to many of those accused of rioting during the unrest sparked by Grays death.





> The Guardian revealed this week that 18-year-old Allen Bullock , charged with eight criminal counts including rioting and destruction of property after he handed himself in to authorities following his involvement in the unrest, was given $500,000 bail, which his family was unable to pay.
> 
> Bullocks public defender Jennifer Davis told the Guardian it was outrageous that the teenager, who is facing his first charges as an adult, should be given a bail charge at least $150,000 more than the officers accused over Grays death.
> 
> Bullocks parents told the Guardian on Thursday that they could not afford to pay the bail fee. The teenager is not due for another hearing until 28 May and was committed to jail, according to court records.


http://www.rawstory.com/2015/05/bail...h20O9ZA.reddit

----------


## CCTelander

> Breaking a cop car window...$500,000.
> 
>  2nd Degree depraved heart murder....$350,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2015/05/bail...h20O9ZA.reddit



So, they're really throwing the book at these cops, right?

Pretty much exactly as expected.

----------


## presence

> Breaking a cop car window...$500,000.
> 
>  2nd Degree depraved heart murder....$350,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2015/05/bail...h20O9ZA.reddit

----------


## Suzanimal

> Baltimore Police Union Sets Up GoFundMe Page; Gets Taken Down
> 
> The Baltimore branch of the Fraternal Order of Police has been very outspoken today about the filing of charges against the six officers involved in the detainment and death of Freddie Gray. First, they sent a letter to State’s Attorney Marilyn Mosby calling for an independent prosecutor. Then they called the charges an “egregious rush to judgment.”
> 
> And then they tried to set up a GoFundMe page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.mediaite.com/online/balti...ts-taken-down/

----------


## acesfull

Any members here want to set up a fund for the poor indicted officers?  NOT

----------


## presence

By Associated Press May 1 
  BALTIMORE — Police union: 6 officers aren’t responsible for Freddie Gray’s death, were diligent in case.

----------


## phill4paul

> http://www.mediaite.com/online/balti...ts-taken-down/


  I'd be willing to bet that the F.O.P. put up the bail bond for the cops and is using this to cover the outlay.

----------


## AuH20

> Take it as prejudice all you want, but the interrogators are going to target the _black woman_ to be the main first flipper... they're going to give her a sweet gare-ohn-teed deal.


This case has the potential to be a glorious mind$#@! for all the usual parties. 




Ha ha ha. Going down with the ship to the bitter end!

https://twitter.com/AlyssaLafage/sta...34463489908736





> Alyssa Lafage
> ‏@AlyssaLafage
> 
> *The #Baltimore mayor, police commissioner, DA & 3 of the 6 cops are black. But it was white supremacy/racism ultimately killed #FreddieGray*

----------


## phill4paul

> This case has the potential to be a glorious mind$#@! for all the usual parties. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha. Going down with the ship to the bitter end!
> 
> https://twitter.com/AlyssaLafage/sta...34463489908736







> What did Tom Wolfe write about cops? They all become Irish? That's a line in “Bonfire of the Vanities.” *When Ed and I reported “The Corner,” it became clear that the most brutal cops in our sector of the Western District were black. The guys who would really kick your ass without thinking twice were black officers.* If I had to guess and put a name on it, I’d say that at some point, the drug war was as much a function of class and social control as it was of racism. I think the two agendas are inextricably linked, and where one picks up and the other ends is hard to say. But *when you have African-American officers beating the dog-piss out of people they’re supposed to be policing, and there isn't a white guy in the equation on a street level, it's pretty remarkable. But in some ways they were empowered. Back then, even before the advent of cell phones and digital cameras — which have been transforming in terms of documenting police violence — back then, you were much more vulnerable if you were white and you wanted to wail on somebody.* You take out your nightstick and you’re white and you start hitting somebody, it has a completely different dynamic than if you were a black officer. *It was simply safer to be brutal if you were black*, and I didn't know quite what to do with that fact other than report it. It was as disturbing a dynamic as I could imagine. Something had been removed from the equation that gave white officers — however brutal they wanted to be, or however brutal they thought the moment required — it gave them pause before pulling out a nightstick and going at it. Some African American officers seemed to feel no such pause.


https://www.themarshallproject.org/2...more-s-anguish

----------


## AuH20

The (anti) 'liberal' $#@!s are off their rocker. The heavy handedness of the so-called 'white power' police structure that they are lamenting about is encoded in nearly every government department from the EPA to the IRS. At least be consistent if you're going to comment.

----------


## invisible

> The (anti) 'liberal' $#@!s are off their rocker. The heavy handedness of the so-called 'white power' police structure that they are lamenting about is encoded in nearly every government department from the EPA to the IRS. At least be consistent if you're going to comment.


Who cares whether the cops, victim, mayor, DA, prosecutor, or anyone else is white or black?  That's completely irrelevant.  The important thing here is that cops killed someone for no reason, and it's possible that justice may actually be served in this instance.  Anything about race is only a distraction from the real issue at hand.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

> 



*Hey, hey, hey.... it's an expensive window*

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> Who cares whether the cops, victim, mayor, DA, prosecutor, or anyone else is white or black?  That's completely irrelevant.  The important thing here is that cops killed someone for no reason, and it's possible that justice may actually be served in this instance.  Anything about race is only a distraction from the real issue at hand.


Good assessment.  More perspective that is consistent.

These killings are across the nation.  This one stands out.  No riots.

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/cop...ing-crosswalk/

This one had a riot and indictments on a swat team member and detective.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/n...112-story.html

If you drink beer, drive or might be buzzed and are under 21 OBEY, or you will be shot multiple times.  No riots no charges.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...teen-dead.html

Another perspective including witness reactions. 

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/cha...fleeing-party/

Riots appear to work to see efforts at justice, but users here are unwilling to even try a lawful and peaceful approach to stop ALL of the abuses of authority permanently.

Why?  Because elite white guys with wigs left out the fact that free speech has a specific purpose of creating unity adequate to alter or abolish government destructive to vital rights.

Wow, good excuse RPF(?)

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Who cares whether the cops, victim, mayor, DA, prosecutor, or anyone else is white or black?  That's completely irrelevant.  The important thing here is that cops killed someone for no reason, and it's possible that justice may actually be served in this instance.  Anything about race is only a distraction from the real issue at hand.


Thank you, This!

Maybe, just maybe, it will start to sink in to _Boobus_' thick skull:

It is *NOT* black vs. white.

It *IS* Blue vs. Us.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Thank you, This!
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, it will start to sink in to _Boobus_' thick skull:
> 
> It is *NOT* black vs. white.
> 
> It *IS* Blue vs. Us.



All the bluehair Republicans on my FB are whining about 'the blacks' being so uppity right now, and claiming that the filed charged are the result of racism against whites.   I'm starting to think that once the hair goes blue, the brain should be considered empty, and they should no longer be allowed to vote.   Indeed, I'm getting pretty disgusted with these godless heathen who seem to think they are God's gift.

I used to have so much respect for seniors it bordered on reverence.  Then I got involved in politics, and learned that the brain apparently ossifies in some people.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Thank you, This!
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, it will start to sink in to _Boobus_' thick skull:
> 
> It is *NOT* black vs. white.
> 
> *It IS Blue vs. Us.*


Great quote.

----------


## invisible

> All the bluehair Republicans on my FB are whining about 'the blacks' being so uppity right now, and claiming that the filed charged are the result of racism against whites.   I'm starting to think that once the hair goes blue, the brain should be considered empty, and they should no longer be allowed to vote.   Indeed, I'm getting pretty disgusted with these godless heathen who seem to think they are God's gift.
> 
> I used to have so much respect for seniors it bordered on reverence.  Then I got involved in politics, and learned that the brain apparently ossifies in some people.


I would have to disagree, and say that you can't paint any group with a broad brush like that, including the elderly.  I've run into quite a few elderly people who remember when our country was more free than it is now, and resent the loss of that freedom.  Unfortunately they are the minority, but Real Americans DO exist among the elderly.

----------


## phill4paul

> All the bluehair Republicans on my FB are whining about 'the blacks' being so uppity right now, and claiming that the filed charged are the result of racism against whites.   I'm starting to think that once the hair goes blue, the brain should be considered empty, and they should no longer be allowed to vote.   Indeed, I'm getting pretty disgusted with these godless heathen who seem to think they are God's gift.
> 
> I used to have so much respect for seniors it bordered on reverence.  Then I got involved in politics, and learned that the brain apparently ossifies in some people.


  If it weren't for some enlightened blue hairs in my youth I might not have my current worldview.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I would have to disagree, and say that you can't paint any group with a broad brush like that, including the elderly.  I've run into quite a few elderly people who remember when our country was more free than it is now, and resent the loss of that freedom.  Unfortunately they are the minority, but Real Americans DO exist among the elderly.



I'm not so much painting 'all seniors' as much as I am most of the politically active ones on my facebook feed.  There seems to be this idea that a cop could rape and murder an entire village and they should get a medal and a promotion.

----------


## invisible

> I'm not so much painting 'all seniors' as much as I am most of the politically active ones on my facebook feed.  There seems to be this idea that a cop could rape and murder an entire village and they should get a medal and a promotion.


And unfortunately that idea is all too prevalent, even here.  Interesting that hank hasn't been around lately, perhaps he's served his purpose here enough for the time being.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'm not so much painting 'all seniors' as much as I am most of the politically active ones on my facebook feed.  There seems to be this idea that a cop could rape and murder an entire village and they should get a medal and a promotion.


Remember that fellow that got in hot water in NH for making "******" references about Obama, that he was member of the police commission?

I live close by, and I remember having a run in with that fellow over the CFC.

His stance was, basically, a cop has the right to $#@! you up whenever and for whatever reason he wants, or no reason at all.

He was about 80.

Was not sad to see him squirm and be gone, even if over some PC nonsense.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> And unfortunately that idea is all too prevalent, even here.  Interesting that hank hasn't been around lately, perhaps he's served his purpose here enough for the time being.


Hank? You mean FrankRep?

----------


## phill4paul

> Hank? You mean FrankRep?


  or azxd? Yeah, him.

----------


## phill4paul

> I'm not so much painting 'all seniors' as much as I am most of the politically active ones on my facebook feed.  There seems to be this idea that a cop could rape and murder an entire village and they should get a medal and a promotion.


  Not denying that. Oh, no. Met too many of them.

----------


## Origanalist

Lol at sock puppets.

----------


## AuH20

> All the bluehair Republicans on my FB are whining about 'the blacks' being so uppity right now, and claiming that the filed charged are the result of racism against whites.   I'm starting to think that once the hair goes blue, the brain should be considered empty, and they should no longer be allowed to vote.   Indeed, I'm getting pretty disgusted with these godless heathen who seem to think they are God's gift.
> 
> I used to have so much respect for seniors it bordered on reverence.  Then I got involved in politics, and learned that the brain apparently ossifies in some people.


 The TPTB have beaten these people to death with the race card all these years so what do you expect? At some point you just tune it out. I'm not saying it's right but I completely understand the apathy.

----------


## Carlybee

> I'm not so much painting 'all seniors' as much as I am most of the politically active ones on my facebook feed.  There seems to be this idea that a cop could rape and murder an entire village and they should get a medal and a promotion.


I have some like that on my feed that are my age (50s). Also have a bunch who are old hippies and basically communists.  Thankfully there are a few like minded souls. I mostly ignore political crap on FB.

----------


## specsaregood

> I used to have so much respect for seniors it bordered on reverence.  Then I got involved in politics, and learned that the brain apparently ossifies in some people.


I don't know why you should be surprised; for the most part this is the society that they built/voted in.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I don't know why you should be surprised; for the most part this is the society that they built/voted in.


LOL aye, if this is the government/society they built, then 

1) wouldn't that be a clear indication of severe psychological dysfunction and self-harm?

2) if they see the current results of their choices and continue to do what they have always done, wouldn't that make them Enemies of the State?

3) if this madness is what they actually want, wouldn't that mean they hate America?

----------


## sparebulb

> Hank? You mean FrankRep?


FrankRep will always be here.

He goes by many names and takes many forms.

----------


## DFF

> The important thing here is that cops killed someone for no reason


Speculation. We don't know yet if the police murdered Gray or if his injuries were brought about by other factors.

----------


## phill4paul

> Speculation. We don't know yet if the police murdered Gray or if his injuries were caused by other factors.


  Care to speculate on what 'other factors?"

----------


## osan

> By Associated Press May 1 
>   BALTIMORE  Police union: 6 officers arent responsible for Freddie Grays death, were diligent in case.


Cue FrankRep in 3... 2...

"Freddie Gray did this to himself."

----------


## DFF

> Care to speculate on what 'other factors?"


We will find out in time SJW.

----------


## DFF

> Cue FrankRep in 3... 2...
> 
> "Freddie Gray did this to himself."


It's possible...I've heard of depressed inmates before doing swan dives off their bunks on to the concrete floor below.

----------


## phill4paul

> We will find out in time SJW.


  Suppose we will copsucker.

----------


## phill4paul

Police report on event. Two lies straight off the bat. First that the knife in question was a switch-blade. Second that Freddie was immediately transported for medical care. 

https://www.documentcloud.org/docume...documents.html

  Love the tag line in the charge.  "Against the Peace, Government and Dignity of the State."

----------


## AuH20

It was revealed that Freddie Gray had aided the police department in the past with key information. He was a very valuable informant. I wonder if this has more to do with the incident than it appears. The police pick him after he runs and then he is roughed up with his spine severed. It doesn't add up unless bad cops wanted to send him a message.

----------


## DFF

> It was revealed that Freddie Gray had aided the police department in the past with key information. He was a very valuable informant.


So snitch +20 felonies. We *definitely* gotta find out what happened to this guy....

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> So snitch +20 felonies. We *definitely* gotta find out what happened to this guy....


Because due process doesn't matter when the subject is undesirable.

----------


## Origanalist

> So snitch +20 felonies. We *definitely* gotta find out what happened to this guy....


March 20, 2015: Possession of a Controlled Dangerous Substance
March 13, 2015: Malicious destruction of property, second-degree assault
January 20, 2015: Fourth-degree burglary, trespassing
January 14, 2015: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance, possession of a controlled dangerous substance with intent to distribute
December 31, 2014: Possession of narcotics with intent to distribute
December 14, 2014: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance
August 31, 2014: Illegal gambling, trespassing
January 25, 2014: Possession of marijuana
September 28, 2013: Distribution of narcotics, unlawful possession of a controlled dangerous substance, second-degree assault, second-degree escape
April 13, 2012: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance with intent to distribute, unlawful possession of a controlled dangerous substance, violation of probation
July 16, 2008: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance, possession with intent to distribute
March 28, 2008: Unlawful possession of a controlled dangerous substance
March 14, 2008: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance with intent to manufacture and distribute
February 11, 2008: Unlawful possession of a controlled dangerous substance, possession of a controlled dangerous substance
August 29, 2007: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance with intent to distribute, violation of probation
August 28, 2007: Possession of marijuana
August 23, 2007: False statement to a peace officer, unlawful possession of a controlled dangerous substance
July 16, 2007: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance with intent to distribute, unlawful possession of a controlled dangerous substance (2 counts)

The WOD made this guy a felon.

----------


## AuH20

> March 20, 2015: Possession of a Controlled Dangerous Substance
> March 13, 2015: Malicious destruction of property, second-degree assault
> January 20, 2015: Fourth-degree burglary, trespassing
> January 14, 2015: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance, possession of a controlled dangerous substance with intent to distribute
> December 31, 2014: Possession of narcotics with intent to distribute
> December 14, 2014: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance
> August 31, 2014: Illegal gambling, trespassing
> January 25, 2014: Possession of marijuana
> September 28, 2013: Distribution of narcotics, unlawful possession of a controlled dangerous substance, second-degree assault, second-degree escape
> ...


Sounds like he was a peddler of misery. Heroin? Marijuana is more victimless, but heroin to his own community? The guy had some serious problems and he probably wasn't a bad guy, but you really question his judgement.

----------


## AuH20

> So snitch +20 felonies. We *definitely* gotta find out what happened to this guy....


The U.S. government gave diplomatic immunity to Nazi war criminals with Operation Paperclip and this guy can't get a fair trial?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Speculation. We don't know yet if the police murdered Gray or if his injuries were brought about by other factors.


So far, everything I have read indicates that the cops arrested Gray on a bogus charge.

Therefore, regardless of *what* happened, Freddy Gray did *NOT* do this to himself.

----------


## AuH20

> So far, everything I have read indicates that the cops arrested Gray on a bogus charge.
> 
> Therefore, regardless of *what* happened, Freddy Gray did *NOT* do this to himself.


they grabbed him on the basis of 'unprovoked flight.' No one knows what transpired afterward.

----------


## Origanalist

> Sounds like he was a peddler of misery. Heroin? Marijuana is more victimless, but heroin to his own community? The guy had some serious problems and he probably wasn't a bad guy, but you really question his judgement.


You used to be able to buy opium in stores. Maybe if there was no war on drugs we wouldn't be talking about heroin or who sells it?

----------


## phill4paul

> Sounds he was a peddler of misery. Heroin? Marijuana is more victimless, but heroin to his own community? The guy had some serious problems and he probably wasn't a bad guy, but you really question his judgement.


  Lead poisoning.

----------


## AuH20

> Lead poisoning.


That could be true.

----------


## phill4paul

> That could be true.


  It is true. At least to the point of receiving a settlement.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/...9dd_story.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

> they grabbed him on the basis of 'unprovoked flight.' No one knows what transpired afterward.


What the hell is "unprovoked flight"?

----------


## phill4paul

> What the hell is "unprovoked flight"?


  Making eye contact and getting the _feeling_ you are about to get your ass kicked so you run away.

----------


## Origanalist

> Making eye contact and getting the _feeling_ you are about to get your ass kicked so you run away.


Turns out not to be unprovoked after all.

----------


## phill4paul

> Making eye contact and getting the _feeling_ you are about to get your ass kicked so you run away.





> — On April 12, 2015 at about 8:45 a.m., 26-year-old *Freddie Gray made eye contact with police officers* in his west Baltimore neighborhood. According to a charging document filed by police, *Gray "fled unprovoked upon noticing police presence."*


http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/...ie-gray-arrest

----------


## specsaregood

> What the hell is "unprovoked flight"?


Are you not aware comrade; that the mere presence of a cop requires mundanes to prostrate themselves until they are dismissed?  One can not simply leave the area without permission.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Are you not aware comrade; that the mere presence of a cop requires mundanes to prostrate themselves until they are dismissed?  One can not simply leave the area without permission.


Doubleplusgood for making me aware of this, comrade.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/...ie-gray-arrest





> According to a charging document filed by police, Gray "fled unprovoked upon noticing police presence."


Is that an actual "crime", or just the excuse used to chase him?

I vacate the area *any* time cops are around.

Oh well.

Three Felonies a Day.

----------


## phill4paul

> Is that an actual "crime", or just the excuse used to chase him?
> 
> I vacate the area *any* time cops are around.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Three Felonies a Day.


  Who the hell knows? Ya rolls yer dice and ya takes yer chances.




> Can You Run From Police? US Courts Apply a Double Standard
> 
>   Fleeing from police is not, by itself, illegal in America, and the U.S. Supreme Court has made clear that in safe neighborhoods, people not suspected of criminal activity can ignore a police officer who approaches them, even to the point of walking away.
> 
> But courts have set a different standard for places where street crime is common, ruling that police can chase, stop and frisk people if their location contributes to a suspicion of criminal activity.





> "If the police show up and someone takes off running, that is enough to give rise to suspicion by police," said Joelle Moreno, a former federal prosecutor who is now associate dean of the Florida International University law school. "Running is enough for a preliminary level of suspicion."





> "The officers made eye contact and he ran. That's part of the question we have to dig into, if there's more than just running. There is no law against running," Baltimore police commissioner Anthony Batts said.


 http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/r...0676216?page=2

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

If he was also an informant, he could have tipped someone off about a planned bust.  That would piss off an ambitious cop that wanted a promotion to narcotics detective. 

If one of the six cops was the destination or source of the info about the drugs/planned raid, and the raid went down empty handed; an embarrassment; perhaps Gray had accepted immunity on a possession charge or sales in exchange for Informing, then double crossed.  One thought would be on his mind.

 RUN!

----------


## AuH20

> Is that an actual "crime", or *just the excuse used to chase him?*
> 
> I vacate the area *any* time cops are around.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Three Felonies a Day.


Legal excuse to initiate a chase.

----------


## jonhowe

Vice news filming on the ground as the warrants were issued. THe guy who shot the video of Freddie gives a shoutout to Cop Watch at around the 7 minute mark!

----------


## Ronin Truth

Did someone explain to those 3 arrested black Baltimore cops that "BLACK LIVES MATTER"?

----------


## presence

> What the hell is "unprovoked flight"?





> *What Is Unprovoked Flight Under Illinois v. Wardlow?*
> 
>                      by Jamison Koehler on August 3, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://koehlerlaw.net/2012/08/what-i...ois-v-wardlow/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> What the hell is "unprovoked flight"?


It's what that woman jogging with headphones did when she "ran from the Police" and they had to take her down.

----------


## Christopher A. Brown

> It's what that woman jogging with headphones did when she "ran from the Police" and they had to take her down.


That would fit the description very well because, if I remember the cop thought she was jogging on a dangerous roadway.  Unprovoked and flight pursuant to supposed lawful correction.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Who the hell knows? Ya rolls yer dice and ya takes yer chances.


Ain't that the truth.

The whole system is rigged in theire favor, to the point no sane man can even attempt to figure it out or apply any logical consistency.

Avoid cops at all costs.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Turns out not to be unprovoked after all.


No $#@!.

Turns out his first survival instinct was functioning properly.

----------


## Lois

> Police report on event. *Two lies straight off the bat.* *First that the knife in question was a switch-blade.* 
> https://www.documentcloud.org/docume...documents.html


Regarding whether the knife was legal or illegal - whether it was defined as a 'switchblade' or not - 

Freddie Grays Knife  Why is Prosecutor Claiming Unlawful Arrest?

http://legalinsurrection.com/2015/05...lawful-arrest/

**********

So the charge of 'unlawful arrest' can be dropped because a spring-assisted knife is classified as a switchblade - 

Police: Freddie Gray arrested for possession of switchblade

http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/baltimore...-police-report

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs

> What the hell is "unprovoked flight"?


This is an extremely important issue for me, as far as the law goes.

I move a lot.  I move in one direction, or another.  It is almost ALWAYS unprovoked.  Now and then, it is actually provoked...  like if someone is about to run into me or something, I'll move out of their way.  Makes sense to me. But overall, 99% of my movements are probably unprovoked by anyone.

In case I want to move unprovoked legally...  how do I do that?  Can I only do it alone?

----------


## presence

"fled unprovoked upon (something something crossed out) noticing police presence"

aka
_
we stared the mundane down like we were considering beating the $#@! out of him and he changed paths to avoid us_


"one hand operated knife" 



> "A lot of knives that you can have tend to look like knives that you  can't," Steve Zeidman, a CUNY law professor and police reform advocate,  told Business Insider. "You can't justify what you did by what you found  after."



Read more:  http://www.businessinsider.com/prose...#ixzz3Z7VrI16L

----------


## PRB

> The system works.


The message here is : violence gets $#@! done

----------


## PRB

> The system works.


The message here is : violence gets $#@! done

----------


## osan

> The message here is : violence gets $#@! done


Rightly or otherwise, it is fact.

----------


## UWDude

> Rightly or otherwise, it is fact.


 “When you vote, you are exercising political authority. You are using force, and force, my friends, is violence…the supreme authority from which all other authority is derived.  Naked aggression has solved more issues throughout history than any other factor combined, contrary to popular opinion that violence never solves anything.  It is wishful thinking at its worst, people who forget that always suffer."

Robert Heinlein  -  Starship troopers.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> Vice news filming on the ground as the warrants were issued. THe guy who shot the video of Freddie gives a shoutout to Cop Watch at around the 7 minute mark!


Why are there a bunch of humvees for a bunch of city dwellers throwing rocks?

----------


## Origanalist

> Why are there a bunch of humvees for a bunch of city dwellers throwing rocks?


National Security. Either you're with us or you're with the terrorists.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Why are there a bunch of humvees for a bunch of city dwellers throwing rocks?


those were 'riot rocks'...makes a big difference in degree of force. If it was just 'rocks', no big deal...

----------


## Origanalist

> those were 'riot rocks'...makes a big difference in degree of force. If it was just 'rocks', no big deal...


Regular rocks only need a taser or a gun.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> those were 'riot rocks'...makes a big difference in degree of force. If it was just 'rocks', no big deal...


Assault Rocks.

30 rocks to a "clip".

----------


## mad cow

I gotta admit,in this instance,I prefer the An-Cap solution:




> "Devotion to the sanctity of person and property is not part of their value-system. Thats why, in the short term, all we can do is shoot the looters and incarcerate the rioters" ~ Murray Rothbard
> 
> " Sending in police and troops late and depriving them of bullets, cannot do the job. There is only one way to fulfill the vital police function, the only way that works: the public announcementbacked by willingness to enforce itmade by the late Mayor Richard Daley in the Chicago riots of the 1960sordering the police to shoot to kill any looters, rioters, arsonists, or muggers they might find."  ~ Murray Rothbard

----------


## UWDude

> "Devotion to the sanctity of person and property is not part of their value-system. Thats why, in the short term, all we can do is shoot the looters and incarcerate the rioters" ~ Murray Rothbard


If the rioters are righteous, you are advocating shooting righteous men in the name of... ...what, exactly?  Law and order?  Is that anarchist in any way?

Not only is it not anarchist, it is evil.

----------


## mad cow

> If the rioters are righteous, you are advocating shooting righteous men in the name of... ...what, exactly?  Law and order?  Is that anarchist in any way?
> 
> Not only is it not anarchist, it is evil.


If they are righteously looting and burning and killing and rioting and mugging innocent third parties,well yes,that is exactly what Murray Rothbard and I are advocating.

----------


## paleocon1

> Huh? He didn't say anything controversial.


REALLY???? He is catering to the thugs. CLEARLY

----------


## JK/SEA

> If they are righteously looting and burning and killing and rioting and mugging innocent third parties,well yes,that is exactly what Murray Rothbard and I are advocating.



again...if it were not for the cops and their brutal policing methods over the decades, these so-called 'riots' would never happen.

Cops incite, and all the copsuckers can do is spew vomititus tales...evil is winning over a lot of hearts and minds. The State brain washes, and the poor out of touch dregs fall to their knees in front of Centurion...

Thank God not everybody is so weak minded and clueless.

----------


## AuH20

> REALLY???? He is catering to the thugs. CLEARLY


When did he say that he supports arson? I missed that tweet.

----------


## UWDude

> If they are righteously looting and burning and killing and rioting and mugging innocent third parties,well yes,that is exactly what Murray Rothbard and I are advocating.


What if they re righteously burning and looting cop cars, and buildings of government oppression?  What if slaves are burning fortresses and looting armories?  People can not righteously riot against the innocent, by definition of righteous, but they can still righteously riot.

----------


## mad cow

> What if they re righteously burning and looting cop cars, and buildings of government oppression?  What if slaves are burning fortresses and looting armories?  People can not righteously riot against the innocent, by definition of righteous, but they can still righteously riot.


How about if they are looting and burning CVS pharmacies,athletic shoe stores,malls,liquor stores,bars and taverns,convenience stores,their neighbors houses and cars and anything else that suits their fancy?

Can't make an omelette without breaking a few eggs as Lenin once supposedly put it?

----------


## UWDude

> How about if they are looting and burning CVS pharmacies,athletic shoe stores,malls,liquor stores,bars and taverns,convenience stores,their neighbors houses and cars and anything else that suits their fancy?


I think you must have a misunderstanding of the word "righteous".  All that does not sound very righteous to me.  Perhaps you should re-read my original question, understand it, and then make a retort.


Perhaps I should simplify the question:

Do you believe all riots are unjustified?

----------


## mad cow

> I think you must have a misunderstanding of the word "righteous".  All that does not sound very righteous to me.  Perhaps you should re-read my original question, understand it, and then make a retort.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I should simplify the question:
> 
> Do you believe all riots are unjustified?


I believe that any action that harms an innocent third party,such as a riot that harms or destroys the property of a home or business of somebody not involved in the rioting is a criminal act and the rioters should be held liable,unless they are caught in the act,then,with any luck they should be shot.

----------


## Origanalist

> What if they re righteously burning and looting cop cars, and buildings of government oppression?  What if slaves are burning fortresses and looting armories?  People can not righteously riot against the innocent, by definition of righteous, but they can still righteously riot.


Why apply all these hypothetical's to a event that actually occurred? You don't need them when reality is staring you in the face.

----------


## UWDude

> Why apply all these hypothetical's to a event that actually occurred? You don't need them when reality is staring you in the face.


because not all riots are created equally.

----------


## Weston White

> Powerful stuff... not often that police are held accountable. Hope they all get max sentences.


It is fairly amusing how much stock they put into their "service"; while the truth is without their "services" being provided, most people will just be forced into the realization that without police availability, they will be in the same situation regardless, which is that ultimately they are on their own to resolve their own problems.

----------


## EBounding

*Freddie Gray officer threatened to kill himself and ex-partner's husband, court document alleges* 




> *The Baltimore police lieutenant charged with the manslaughter of Freddie Gray allegedly threatened to kill himself and the husband of his ex-girlfriend, during incidents that led to him being disciplined and twice having his guns confiscated*.
> 
> Brian Rice, who pursued and arrested Gray after the 25-year-old caught his eye on 12 April, was reportedly given an administrative suspension after being hospitalised for a mental health evaluation when he warned he was preparing to shoot himself in April 2012.
> 
> Rice, 41, also received an internal discipline when a judge granted a temporary restraining order against him after a request from Andrew McAleer, the husband of Karyn McAleer, who is the mother of Rices young son and a fellow Baltimore police officer. Rice has been married to and divorced from two further women, according to court records.
> 
> A sharply critical 10-page complaint against Rice, which Andrew McAleer filed to a court in Maryland in January 2013, is being published in full for the first time by the Guardian. It details what McAleer, a Baltimore firefighter, described as a pattern of intimidation and violence by the officer.
> 
> Rice was released on bail after being charged with manslaughter, assault, misconduct and false imprisonment following an inquiry into Grays death on 19 April. Prosecutors say Gray died after his neck was broken during a prolonged van journey in handcuffs and shackles. All six officers involved in his arrest have been bailed on criminal charges.
> ...


The mentally ill and violent get a pass with a badge.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Can't rep that enough.




> It's times like these that I totally _get_ the 'rethuglican' moniker that the dems have saddled the right with.
> 
> It boggles the mind.
> 
> The left LOVES them some big nanny-state government despotism, but HATES* the police who enforce it.
> 
> The right HATES* this big nanny-state government despotism, but LOVES the police who enforce it.
> 
> *It's almost like these people were intentionally contorted, heads into each other's asses in some sick giant human ass-first oroborus of runaway government.*
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Baltimore officers charged in Freddie Gray case get trial dates
> 
> BALTIMORE -- A Baltimore judge has scheduled the first trial in the death of Freddie Gray, a black man who died after suffering a critical injury in police custody, for Nov. 30 and the other trials are set for early next year.
> 
> Six Baltimore police officers are charged in the case.
> 
> Officer William Porter will go on trial first. He is accused of failing to provide or request medical care for the 25-year-old Gray and not securing him safely in a police transport van.
> 
> Porter is charged with manslaughter, assault, reckless endangerment and misconduct in office.
> ...


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/baltimor...t-trial-dates/

----------

